# White Directv Universal Remote Setup



## Jimbob_wat (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there an equivalent change for the Directv White Remote that allows multiple DTV Tivos in one room to work independently?
I am talking about the ability to go into the System Info screen and change the remote address to a 1 thru 9 by pushing the DTV button and pause together then a number 1-9.


----------



## binky123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is this the DirecTV RC64 model remote control?


----------



## binky123 (Jun 1, 2008)

The RC64 and RC65RB remotes have setup codes that only support Tivo Unit code 0.


----------

